# My thread to engage gets deleted



## capetocuba (13/8/15)

Mods my post was removed, the reason being that "I must show respect for the Admin and Mod team. 

Are you not prepared to discuss this matter openly? For a relationship to work there should be mutual respect. I am feeling that my voice is not being heard or respected. I fail to see how I have disrespected the team ?

Please keep this thread open for replies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

I second this motion. Ecigssa is losing people by the day. People who were here from the inception. I don't think they would leave for any dumb or fabricated reason. they're all rational adults. Nothing has changed with the members, but i honestly and strongly feel that a lot has changed with the Admin and Mod team. This forum is not "home" like it used to be. Fix the admin and mod team and acknowledge positive criticism provided by members of the forum. Don't hop aboard the "this thread is now locked" or "deleted" train.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## johan (13/8/15)

Geez I am now GATVOL for all this "kinder kak" - I will come back in a day or 2 to see if all this shite is resolved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## NnoS (13/8/15)

I haven't been on the forum long enough to know all about the history of those who started the forum and those who have come to feel at home here over the years. I can only speak from an new member/outsider's perspective and as a newbie this doesn't feel like a place I'd want to be if things continue this way. I agree with @capetocuba that things need to be talked about in the community rather than people being censored for attempting some form of democratic discussion. 

If that simple tenet can't be achieved, why should the community even bother?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/15)

johan said:


> Geez I am now GATVOL for all this "kinder kak" - I will come back in a day or 2 to see if all this shite is resolved.


@johan with all due respect, things have gone pear shaped here and a lot of people are angry. I was opening up a dialogue about some issues and that thread was deleted. This IMHO will carry on till spoken about in an open and transparent manner. Is this forum a "community democracy" with rules or is this forum ruled with an iron fist?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> @johan with all due respect, things have gone pear shaped here and a lot of people are angry. I was opening up a dialogue about some issues and that thread was deleted. This IMHO will carry on till spoken about in an open and transparent manner. Is this forum a "community democracy" with rules or is this forum ruled with an iron fist?


You have a valid point, but remember there is a difference between spoken and outright attack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

We're here to speak.


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> We're here to speak.


o

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capn (13/8/15)

I made a post which got deleted for coarseness or there and thereabouts so I'll rephrase:

I sympathise with future new vapers. When this mini riot dies down, they'll stumble upon this forum, oblivious to the fact that better and more chilled places exist. The mods here have proven themselves time and time again - no form of appeasement on their part will change that.


----------



## Alex (13/8/15)

*Hi all

The Admin & Mod team have decided that enough is enough.

We will absolutely not tolerate any posts whatsoever that contain personal attacks, whether direct or implied, on any other member or the members of the Admin and Mod team

In addition, we will not tolerate those who are posting things here with the objective of trying to break down this forum that many of us have grown to love over the past 2 years.

From now on, any member found to be posting in such a manner will be BANNED instantly, without notice.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arctus (13/8/15)

Alex said:


> *Hi all
> 
> The Admin & Mod team have decided that enough is enough.
> 
> ...



Alex, my problem with this is perception, please allow me to explain,

If a portion of the community perceives a staff member to have been acting in a manner, lets call it "unbecoming", and presents proof as evidence for dialogue, will this be perceived by the admin and/or mod team as an attack?

Also, I think, from many of the posts made thus far, a portion of the community feels that it is at least some of the admins/mod team that are breaking down the forum that we have been members of for the last two years.

Yesterday, Gizzmo posted that he was open to discussion of the grievances of the community, today, when a post is made for dialogue, "enough is enough", there appears to be a disconnect here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/15)

I am more then willing to discuss these things.. PM me with what we can do to change and we can move from there. This public discussion is not the way forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (13/8/15)

As if being banned from this forum is going to be so bad haha


----------



## Humbolt (13/8/15)

How is transparency not the way forward? Surely transparent public participation is key? Or is this like the Protection of State Information Bill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (13/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> I am more then willing to discuss these things.. PM me with what we can do to change and we can move from there. This public discussion is not the way forward.



Unfortunately, Giz, therein lies the problem, PM would be a lack of transparency for the community.
Public discussion is the only way forward, obviously with respect and without outright personal attacks, which is why I raised the issue of perception in the first place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

jprossouw said:


> As if being banned from this forum is going to be so bad haha


and what did you try and achieve with that post?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Matt (13/8/15)

The bosses decided its enough! To bad life doesnt work like that. Without open communication and excluding the community you exactly doing what people have been accusing you off. 
Sadly beginning to see what they where talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/8/15)

Oh snap the banhammer is out.


----------



## jprossouw (13/8/15)

Uhm that this forum isnt all that special.


----------



## jprossouw (13/8/15)

Vapehaven for the win

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/8/15)

All i can say is that i love this forum. It has been the driving force of my vape experience. I feel that the pm system is there for people to privately resolve their issues and not in front of the whole community to read. I am not taking any sides here i am just saying that i think it is much better to sort something out between only 2 people then between the whole community. 
Come on guys we have a good thing going here .

Reactions: Agree 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (13/8/15)

Guys(mods) please don't let this place fall to shit. PLLLLEEAAASSE just let the public discussion happen and please apologise to the parties who were offended

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

Arctus said:


> Unfortunately, Giz, therein lies the problem, PM would be a lack of transparency for the community.
> Public discussion is the only way forward, obviously with respect and without outright personal attacks, which is why I raised the issue of perception in the first place.


If you can keep the kids out of the discussion with their out right attacks i will be all for it to keep it in public but as proven again and again there will always be that one that cant talk like a grownup and start to act like a kid that wants a toy in Checkers and cant have it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (13/8/15)

jprossouw said:


> Uhm that this forum isnt all that special.



Then why are you still here?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/8/15)

sigh. What happened?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> sigh. What happened?


Somebody vaped their socks again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/15)

kimbo said:


> If you can keep the kids out of the discussion with their out right attacks i will be all for it to keep it in public but as proven again and again there will always be that one that cant talk like a grownup and start to act like a kid that wants a toy in Checkers and cant have it.


Kimbo why are you referring to people as kids? Are you stirring the flames? Just a simple question.  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arctus (13/8/15)

kimbo said:


> If you can keep the kids out of the discussion with their out right attacks i will be all for it to keep it in public but as proven again and again there will always be that one that cant talk like a grownup and start to act like a kid that wants a toy in Checkers and cant have it.



Kimbo, firstly let me make it clear that I have no control over anybody either on or off this forum, (with the possible exception of my own children, and even that I'm not sure about)

Secondly referring to others as "Kids" is not a way to begin respectful dialogue, isn't name calling part of what got us here in the first place?

And further let me be clear that I have no evidence to offer, nor do I wish to partake in any dialogue with anybody, I simply thought that cooler heads needed to prevail, and hoped to open rational dialogue for others without fear of reprisal, an envoy of sorts I suppose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (13/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> sigh. What happened?


Not sure, something similar to the SONA and the EFF chanting, "pay back the money"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Kimbo why are you referring to people as kids? Are you stirring the flames? Just a simple question.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Because they are acting like kids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

Arctus said:


> Kimbo, firstly let me make it clear that I have no control over anybody either on or off this forum, (with the possible exception of my own children, and even that I'm not sure about)
> 
> Secondly referring to others as "Kids" is not a way to begin respectful dialogue, isn't name calling part of what got us here in the first place?
> 
> And further let me be clear that I have no evidence to offer, nor do I wish to partake in any dialogue with anybody, I simply thought that cooler heads needed to prevail, and hoped to open rational dialogue for others without fear of reprisal, an envoy of sorts I suppose.


Ok apology from my side.
What will be more appropriate in your eyes?


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Hi guys

I have made another thread titled "Constructive Suggestions"

I invite those of you that would like to contribute - to go contribute your views there in a mature and constructive fashion.

Here is the link to the thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/constructive-suggestions.t14151/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/15)

Thanks for the call @Silver ! Was a meaningful chat where we both heard one another. Hope that all of this can be resolved and the forum can run like it should i.e. to be a community vaping forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for the call @Silver ! Was a meaningful chat where we both heard one another. Hope that all of this can be resolved and the forum can run like it should i.e. to be a community vaping forum.


I love you uncle Duncan ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Thanks @capetocuba 
Was great chatting to you

I am 100% committed to try my best to see what we can do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (13/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Mods my post was removed, the reason being that "I must show respect for the Admin and Mod team.
> 
> Are you not prepared to discuss this matter openly? For a relationship to work there should be mutual respect. I am feeling that my voice is not being heard or respected. I fail to see how I have disrespected the team ?
> 
> Please keep this thread open for replies


I'm at sea on this.Have followed@capetocuba on the forum w/ respect in regards to his posts.Hope things can be resolved.this forum has been too good to let things get screwed

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (13/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> sigh. What happened?


Wish I knew.


----------



## Necropolis (14/8/15)

I'm not sure exactly what everyone has their panties in a bunch about - but posts like this from admins are worrying: 



Alex said:


> *Hi all
> 
> The Admin & Mod team have decided that enough is enough.
> 
> ...



That's a sure fire way to thin out and already sparse community. 

Admin, judge, jury and executioner.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

